# Influence of Music on Plants



## jberry (Jan 19, 2010)

Do plants listen to music? How can a plant possibly respond to music? Well, plants breathe through their many mouths, which are also known as stomata. And it has been discovered that plant stomata respond to music!

*Music and Plants?*

A few years ago, scientists at the University of California, San Diego in the United States discovered a signal mechanism that controls a plant's stomata. The two cells that form the stoma consist of specialized cells (guard cells) that are tuned to the resonant frequency of calcium. When exposed to this frequency the stomata close. However, if the frequency is not exactly right the cells will open again within an hour. This happens even if the concentration of calcium is so high that the stomata would normally close. Experiments showed that exposure to high tones was more or less directly responsible for increased gas exchange, and not just after an hour.
*
Music increases growth*

When specific music, high tones or bird song cause the plant to vibrate, but not at the exact frequency for calcium resonance, the stomata will open after a lapse of time, even though the plant would keep them closed under normal circumstances. Tests have shown that a precise leaf fertilizer, tuned to the plant will have more effect on the development and growth of the plant if its stomata are wide open. Which is logical, because plants absorb leaf fertilizer via their stomata. Combinations of frequency and leaf fertilizer are available for many different crops.

But there are still some catches to this method. If the stomata are forced to remain open the plant will not be able to control the amount of water lost via transpiration and so it risks dehydration. So exposing your plant to music for more than 3 hours a day could endanger its health.


*Don&#8217;t overdose on music*

There could also be negative effect on your favourite plants if the volume or frequency are too high. But this cannot yet be explained based on the opening and closing of the stomata. The negative influence of a too high a frequency could possibly be explained using a technique known shell resonance.

*Shell resonance*









Besides resonance, which causes stomata to open under the influence of music or specific tones, there is another technique that might be able to explain the effects of music on our plants. This technique is known as shell resonance and it stimulates or inhibits the synthesis of proteins in plants. Various tones have a role to play here. The theory behind this that proteins, which consist of amino acids, are synthesized in tune to the vibration. Each amino acid should have its own frequency and therefore, each protein its own range of frequencies. So theoretically, the correct sequence of tones should stimulate the creation of proteins by resonance.

The influence of resonance in the human body is also the subject of research. Transcutaneous ElectroNeural Stimulation or TENS is a technique that utilises a specific frequency to stimulate the generation of specific substances in the body. For example, a frequency of 10 Hz is thought to stimulate the creation of the neurotransmitter serotonin (the same frequency as &#945;-waves). And guess what? Serotonin is an amino acid.








The reason that different tones could be such an influence on plants is because of hormones, such as auxin which is one of the substances responsible for cell extension and fruit formation, only consist of two amino acids. Allowing the plant to vibrate just long enough at the frequencies of these two amino acids should increase the production of the desirable plant hormones thus resulting in bigger shoots.


Music could also have an influence on seed germination. A publication in the &#8216;journal of alternative and complementary medicine&#8217; describes a experiment in which music resulted in a higher germination percentage (P < 0.002) and in faster germination (P < 0.000002). By the way, it appears that sound did not have any significant effect on germination. So it seems here that multiple frequencies are significant and because germination is all about hormones, it is very probable that shell resonance has a role to play here.
*
Plants Prefer Classical Music...*

A possible explanation for plants reacting positively to classical music and not to heavy metal, is that purer tones are used in classical music, while heavy metal is full of guitar effects such as distortion and overdrive which we certainly cannot consider as pure tones!
*
Green Ears*

Even though techniques to encourage plant growth have been around since the time immemorial, the art itself is dying and present-day growers only have a fraction of the knowledge of their forefathers.
Yet, at the moment it is not exactly clear how music influences the development and growth of plants, but more and more is being discovered about resonance
physics and we are closer than ever to solid scientific proof and theories in this area.
Maybe, in twenty year's time people will laugh if you say that plants don't have ears!


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Jan 19, 2010)

Play the theme song for "Cops" for them.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jan 22, 2010)

My plants like almost anything by C.C.R., but they really go "Postal" over "Puff, the Magic Dragon" by Peter, Paul and Mary.


----------



## snew (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking about this to day and planed to post a question pertaining to this. I had heard about the link between music and plants. Years ago. I looked up a few links about music and plants:

http://www.dovesong.com/positive_music/plant_experiments.asp
http://www.edubook.com/do-plants-really-respond-to-music/11846/
http://www.edubook.com/do-plants-really-respond-to-music/11846/

What I did not find was anything pertaining to this, "When specific music, high tones or bird song cause the plant to vibrate, but not at the exact frequency for calcium resonance, _the stomata will open after a lapse of time, even though the plant would keep them closed under normal circumstances. Tests have shown that a precise leaf fertilizer, tuned to the plant will have more effect on the development and growth of the plant if its stomata are wide open. Which is logical, because plants absorb leaf fertilizer via their stomata. Combinations of frequency and leaf fertilizer are available for many different crops."_ If this is true it would influence when to use music.


----------



## Medical User (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters did a show on music and plants, i think they said busted


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 23, 2010)

Medical User said:


> Mythbusters did a show on music and plants, i think they said busted


i think they did not test mj plants. every species is diffrent. ect... dogs can die from a chemical in chocoloate, but humans can eat no problem. both are under the same Same "kingdom"(animal) and "Phylum" (MAMMALS). 

i think mythbusters tested a bunch of bushes. 


_ferns are under the "Filicinophyta"Phylum_

_and mj is under the flowering group"_


*So im not saying it works but pointing out that life is complex and "sh*t happens diffrently"*


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 23, 2010)

Mary Jane and Beethoven are gonna have a reunion!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice post man, all my plants hear is rap music and they love it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3696760]Nice post man, all my plants hear is rap music and they love it [/QUOTE]


I wonder if all the bass affects the respratory system of the plants.. the vibrations my increase flow... think about it have you ever been in front of a huge speaker turned all the way up.... i can feel my heart beat when there is alot of bass


----------



## jberry (Jan 23, 2010)

as far as i know the article i posted is the most recent and up to date article available that is written by a actual Horticulturist and not a journalist or someone selling a related product... 

mythbusters did not know what they were doing and did not perform a very good test imo.

Anyone ever try "Sonic Bloom" or know much about it? -The guy who invented it has quite the Biography and seems pretty intelligent. He claims he spent 5 years finding the correct frequency to vibrate the Stomata open, and another 15 years perfecting the correct ratio of nutrients to be applied in a foliar spray while the stomata are open... http://www.originalsonicbloom.com/ ... I'm not saying it works because I personally have never tried it, but i found it interesting and would love to hear any feedback anyone may have?

Thanks for reading everyone, feel free to share any info you have on the subject... there is still a lot to learn about this subject.


----------



## jberry (Jan 23, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/294339-influence-colors-plants.html

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/222916-how-plants-communicate.html#post2844797


----------



## snew (Jan 23, 2010)

Its jogged my thinking enough that I think I'm going to setup a radio turn it to PBS and set the timer. Can't hurt or can it. Anyway I've got a timer and a radio to spare why not. I will read the article from sonic bloom. I really haven't used foliar feeding at this point and i'm trying to change things slowly. The somata utilizes Carbon dioxide exhaling oxygen. We know this takes place in the day in MJ like most plant (only use carbon dioxide during light). Somata is open during the day exchanging gas for photosynthesis. http://faculty.washington.edu/ktorii/stomata.html So if music causes the somato to open it would be done at night forcing respiration I guess. Any way most of the studies show benefits to the right music played the right way. For now I do that


----------



## Medical User (Jan 23, 2010)

jberry said:


> as far as i know the article i posted is the most recent and up to date article available that is written by a actual Horticulturist and not a journalist or someone selling a related product...
> 
> mythbusters did not know what they were doing and did not perform a very good test imo.
> 
> ...


Actually now that I looked they said plausable and here were the results

"Seven small greenhouses were set up on the M5 Industries roof. Four were set up with stereos playing endlessly looping recordings (as having the Mythbusters actually talk to the plants could contaminate the samples with their expelled carbon dioxide): Two of negative speech, two of positive speech (Kari and Scottie each made one positive and one negative soundtrack), a fifth with classical music and a sixth with intense death metal music. A seventh greenhouse, used as a control sample, had no stereo. The greenhouses with the recordings of speech grew better than the control, regardless of whether such talk was kind or angry. The plants in the greenhouse with the recording of classical music grew better, while the plants in the greenhouse with the recording of intense death metal grew best of all."


----------



## jberry (Jan 23, 2010)

here is a interesting article from Bio/Tech News about Sonic Bloom and its founder Dan Carlson....

Plants have many tiny openings on their leaves called stomata ["Stoma" means "mouth" in Greek  Ed.] The "stoma complex" is made up of two "guard cells" which surround the pore, or stoma. The guard cells have the ability to open and close the stoma. Although the number varies from plant to plant, stoma range between approximately 500-1000 per square inch of leaf surface area. It is through these microscopic stomata that plants exchange gases with their environment. They "inhale" carbon dioxide and "exhale" oxygen and water vapor, for example. As Carlson was to discover, they can also absorb nutrients.

It wasnt long before he had come up with an organic foliar feeding solution which enabled him to get significant growth rates in about three out of every hundred different plants he tried. Carlson was on the right track; but the challenge was to find a way in which he could get a higher percentage of plants to "accept" his product. If he could only find a way to get the plants to "breathe" better, a way to stimulate the stomata into action, then he might have a higher rate of success.

We now need to pick up and follow another thread of the story which ended up providing Carlson with the key he needed to unlock the "secret" of the stomata. Although it really goes way back to antiquity, well pick it up in the 1950s with the work of T.C. Singh 

Dr. Singh was head of the department of botany at Annamalai University in India. While conducting microscopic observations of live, streaming protoplasm in the cells of an Asian aquatic plant, he was urged by a visiting professor to see if the streaming process might possibly be affected by sound. 
Knowing that plant protoplasm streaming begins to speed up shortly after sunrise, Singh placed an electrically-operated tuning fork six feet away from the plant and broadcast the note for a half hour prior to 6 a.m. What he noticed was that the sound apparently stimulated the protoplasm to stream at speeds which normally would not occur until much later in the day.
Singhs next step was to ask a violinist to play while standing near the plants. At a certain pitch, the protoplasm streaming accelerated. One thing led to the next, until Dr. Singh was playing South Indian music to mimosas and found that after two weeks the number of stomata on the plant leaves had increased by 66%! Singh also soon discovered that the music apparently stimulated above average growth and rates of growth in balsam plants. It wasnt long before he was playing music to all kinds of plants, including petunias, lilies, aster, onions, radishes, and sweet potatoes, to name a few. The music was played one-half hour per day and was scaled at a high pitch, with frequencies between one hundred and six hundred cycles per second. 



Singhs published conclusion was that he had "proven beyond any shadow of doubt that harmonic sound waves affect the growth, flowering, fruiting, and seed-yields of plants."


By the mid-1960s, work on the effect of ultrasonic frequencies, had been conducted in Russia, the United States and Canada. It had been discovered that these frequencies noticeably affected the germination and growth of a variety of plant seeds and seedlings, stimulating some species and inhibiting others.


Familiar with the work of Dr. Singh and others, Mary Measures and Pearl Weinberger, two Canadian researchers at the University of Ottawa, wondered whether, instead of ultrasonic frequencies, the use of audible frequencies might be effective in stimulating the growth of wheat.
Over a four year course of experimentation, Measures and Weinberger discovered that the plants seemed to respond best to a frequency of 5,000 cycles per second, which somehow caused accelerated growth and almost twice the yields. But, they didnt know why . . .

As word of the effect of audible frequencies on plants continued to get out, researchers (some more "scientific" than others) from a number of different countries tried various kinds of experiments. One of the more controversial of these was Dorothy Retallack, who, in the late 1960s, started her series of experiments by playing the single notes B and D to some African Violets. From there, she played selections to her plants from various Classical composers on the one hand, and rock music selections from Led Zeppelin, Vanilla Fudge, and Jimi Hendrix on the other. In a nutshell, and as you may have already guessed, the plants, seemed to "prefer" the Classical music. So much so, that the plants grew toward the sounds of Classical music [Apparently, they "liked" the Bach the best!  Ed.], while growing away from the sounds of the rock music. Needless to say, Retallacks work caused quite a stir, especially after the story was reported by various newspapers and other publications, culminating in a nationwide broadcast on the CBS News with Walter Cronkite, October 16, 1970.


One person who had heard about Retallacks work and who had then recently learned of the Canadians research with wheat, was a retired dentist and avid horticulturist by the name of Dr. George Milstein. Milstein decided to see for himself how sounds would affect various kinds of plants. He was serious enough about his work that he sought the assistance of an NBC sound engineer in order to conduct his experiments. The upshot of his work was that when the plants were exposed to a continuous hum at the frequency of 3,000 cycles per second, growth was accelerated, even to the point where some of the plants bloomed as much as six months ahead of what would be a normal schedule.


Milstein later connected with Pip Records who agreed to let him make a record of the plant stimulating sounds. Rather than merely recording a monotonous long-play 3,000 cycle hum, Pip wanted the record to contain real music. So Milstein embedded his plant stimulating frequency in a recording of a popular musical selection. For best results, he recommended that the record be played daily.

Up to this point, a number of researchers had concluded that sound frequencies could and did have an effect on the growth and development of plants. However, and although there was no lack of speculation, the reason why sound affected plants remained still unexplained. Which brings us back to Dan Carlson . . .


Carlson, still wondering how he might find a way to stimulate plant stomata, serendipitously came across a copy of Milsteins record. This set him thinking in a direction which eventually led to the answer he had been seeking: given the fact that some sound frequencies stimulate positive responses from plants, perhaps there might be a frequency, or frequencies, which would case the stomata to open. He was later to discover a combination of frequencies which in fact did just that. What happened next was quite a surprise . . .


Stomata-stimulating frequencies now in hand, Carlson collaborated with a Minneapolis music teacher by the name of Michael Holtz in order to produce a cassette tape in which the sounds would be embedded in a recording of popular music. Although he didnt at first realize or even expect it, Carlson later discovered that his special frequency combination was something which was anything but unique to him. Within just seconds of hearing Carlsons special sounds, Holtzs trained ear immediately recognized the pitch to be a kind of sound he had heard many times before: Carlsons frequencies turned out to be very similar to the frequencies and harmonics of birds as they sing their songs beginning just before the sun rises each day! According to authors Peter Tompkins and Christopher Bird, "Dan Carlson had instinctively hit upon frequencies that were the ideal electronic analog for a bird choir.!


All of a sudden, it made perfect sense to Holtz. "It was thrilling to make that connection," he said. "God had created the birds for more than just freely flying about and warbling. Their very singing must somehow be intimately linked to the mysteries of seed germination and plant growth."
At that point, Carlson set about to confirm that his "bird frequencies" did in fact stimulate plant growth. One of his early experiments involved the purchase of a tropical Purple Passion vine, sometimes referred to as a "velvet plant." Taking his potted vine home with him, he began playing his "bird music" to the plant while he dabbed nutrient onto its leaves with a cotton swab. The plant started to respond. As the vine began to grow, Carlson started placing teacup hooks every six inches into his kitchen walls so that it could have needed support. The vine grew so fast that he had to hang hooks an additional three feet of length every week.


Over the course of three months, Carlsons pet plant, which would normally be expected to have grown about 24 inches, had in fact grown a total of 150 feet! And it didnt stop there, either. It continued growing at the same rate, forcing Carlson to drill a hole in the wall between his kitchen and living room in order to give the vine more room to roam. Carlson then strung wires back and forth along the ceiling, which supported the plant as it managed to grow to a length of about 600 feet by the end of the first year!
The next year, Carlson began selling "starts" to his vine at a local flea market. He cut off small shoots and placed them in plastic pots, which he would sell for $4 each. Four hundred of these young plant starts were sold, along with Carlsons guarantee that he would replace any shoot that died. Carlson says he received a number of calls from people who bought the plants, but not because they had died, but because the plants were quickly growing to lengths of thirty, forty, fifty feet, and more.

Carlson ended up contacting the publishers of the Guinness Book of World Records, who sent representatives to Minnesota to verify his claims. After careful measurement and confirmation, Carlsons 600 foot long pet Purple Passion vine was a World Record holder. The plant didnt stop there either. It eventually grew to more than twice that length [almost one-quarter of a mile long!  Ed.] and when Carlson called the Guinness folks about the plants new achievement, they said they werent going to send anyone out that time; there was no reason to do so, since they were confident his original record would not be broken.

In addition to the rapid and extended growth, the Purple Passion plant bloomed more frequently than normal and some of the new leaves it put out were similar in shape and form to that of one of its "cousins," another vinous plant of the same genus. Evidently, Carlsons combination of sound and foliar solution also affected the genetic makeup of the plant. So much so, that he later discovered his treatment method had a positive effect on the seeds potential, with the successive generation of plants often being 50% larger and more fruitful than their parents!

*Two [Green] Thumbs Up!*
Since those earlier days of experimentation and development, Carlson has had the pleasure of personally witnessing some amazing success stories from home-gardeners and commercial growers whose curiosity was piqued just enough that they decided to give his unorthodox methods a try. Space obviously wont allow it here, but we could fill a book or two reporting on all the exciting accounts of extraordinary growth rates, hardier, healthier successive generations of plants, incredible produce yields, much-higher nutritional content, and better-tasting fruits and vegetables. *
*


Both seeds and cuttings from plants will greatly benefit from *Sonic Bloom* treatments. Seeds can be soaked overnight in the nutrient solution while being "serenaded" by the "bird sounds" tape, for example. From seeds to harvest, applying *Sonic Bloom *according to directions helps to create stronger, more disease and pest resistant plants of all types and stimulates your plants to bear more and larger, highly-nutritious produce, regardless of the kind of crop you grow.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 25, 2010)

[youtube]YKHhpzFSKOg[/youtube]


----------



## Medical User (Jan 28, 2010)

jberry said:


> here is a interesting article from Bio/Tech News about Sonic Bloom and its founder Dan Carlson....
> 
> Plants have many tiny openings on their leaves called stomata ["Stoma" means "mouth" in Greek  Ed.] The "stoma complex" is made up of two "guard cells" which surround the pore, or stoma. The guard cells have the ability to open and close the stoma. Although the number varies from plant to plant, stoma range between approximately 500-1000 per square inch of leaf surface area. It is through these microscopic stomata that plants exchange gases with their environment. They "inhale" carbon dioxide and "exhale" oxygen and water vapor, for example. As Carlson was to discover, they can also absorb nutrients.
> 
> ...


 
I just think it is funny that death metal made the plants grow the best. lol


----------



## jberry (Jan 28, 2010)

Medical User said:


> I just think it is funny that death metal made the plants grow the best. lol


it was more likely some other factor, the myth buster guys didnt really take anything into account that they should have imo .

other scientific research show the opposite results.


----------



## jberry (Jan 28, 2010)

snew said:


> Its jogged my thinking enough that I think I'm going to setup a radio turn it to PBS and set the timer. Can't hurt or can it. Anyway I've got a timer and a radio to spare why not. I will read the article from sonic bloom. I really haven't used foliar feeding at this point and i'm trying to change things slowly. The somata utilizes Carbon dioxide exhaling oxygen. We know this takes place in the day in MJ like most plant (only use carbon dioxide during light). Somata is open during the day exchanging gas for photosynthesis. http://faculty.washington.edu/ktorii/stomata.html So if music causes the somato to open it would be done at night forcing respiration I guess. Any way most of the studies show benefits to the right music played the right way. For now I do that


i cant find anything that would suggest playing the music at night.... i would play the music right when the lights come on for a maximum of 3 hours... if u could mist them with water or the correct nutrient ratio while the music was playing then the stomata would be able to absorb it better since the music is vibrating them open at that time... sonic bloom suggested rain water as a second choice to their sonic bloom nutrient.


----------



## jberry (Jan 28, 2010)

So how does music affect plants? Music, like sunlight and wind, is considered a stimulus, something that incites action in plants. The sound waves created in music also create tiny vibrations. Humans can feel these vibrations by turning up the bass on a stereo. 

According to Penn State&#8217;s Horticulture expert Rich Marini, the vibrations from music and speech might actually stimulate plant growth. 

Wind also creates similar vibrations. When plants are regularly affected by wind, a hormone called ethylene is released. This hormone creates thicker, stronger stems and might be the same hormone released when plants are played music. 
However, too much of this hormone can stunt plant growth, which might be why music played for more than four hours a day can make plants sickly.

There still has not been a lot of professional research on plants and stimuli, but there have been some new discoveries. In 2007, South Korean researcher Mi-Jeong Jeong studied plant genetics and their reaction to stimuli. He discovered that sounds at certain frequencies (125 Hz and 250 Hz) speed up genetic activity within rice plants. 

Perhaps this study is why many Professional Greenhouses play Classical Music to stimulate plant growth.


----------



## i81two (Jan 29, 2010)

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KYQj0-Is98


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I've actually been looking into this for a while now! And have read a few threads on it. I went out and spent 30 bucks on a nice little computer speaker set up with sub and little speakers and all, and just play some tunes form my iPod each day.

Check this link out, it's about a guy that grows grapes, and he swears by playing music for his vinyards! It's way cool! It's about 10 minutes long, and is lame for about the first minute... But after that is when it starts to get interesting! 

Here's the vid
http://watch.discoverychannel.ca/clip229164#clip229164


----------



## jberry (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.maximumyield.com/article_sh_db.php?articleID=465&yearVar=2009&issueVar=August

Good article from Maximum Yield


----------



## jberry (Mar 1, 2010)

Researchers have demonstrated that plants respond to acoustic energy in profound ways that not only influence their overall health, but also increase the rate of growth and size of the plant. Through years of research and a stroke of spiritual insight, Dan Carlson determined the combination of frequencies found between 3,000 to 5,000 kHz causes the stomata of plants to open and absorb nutrients more efficiently. Because the ability and desire of the plant to take up nutrition was altered due to its enhanced capability, it took 15 years to develop a corresponding foliar spray designed specifically for use with the sound frequencies Carlson called Sonic Bloom. His insight has been used by countless farmers and even resulted in growing the largest indoor plant on record according to the Guinness Book. Purple Passion plants normally grow about 18 inches and live 18 months. When treated with the Sonic Bloom process, Carlson&#8217;s plant grew to 1,300 feet and was still alive 25 years later. Sonic Bloom has been chronicled in the book Secrets of the Soil and is now available for use from industry wholesalers, so let the experiments begin!


Another pioneer in the realm of acoustic gardening is Joel Sternheimer. He studied elementary particle physics at Princeton and through his studies of scale resonance was inspired to investigate the vibrational frequencies of amino acids. The ribosome is the factory of the cell; it catalyzes the creation of proteins from a variety of 20 amino acids depending on the needs of the cell and the corresponding organism. During this process of translation in the ribosome, the amino acids are considerably slowed, allowing researchers to measure the specific frequency of each one as a &#8220;note.&#8221; When the sequence of a certain protein is recognized, each amino acid (note) can be transcribed into a sequence, or melody. When Sternheiner successfully replicated the correct melodies for the selected proteins he noticed that it encouraged the production of the corresponding protein and stimulated growth. After all, amino acids are critical to life. Sternheiner has filed for several patents based on his work and claims that tomatoes exposed to his melodies grew 2.5 times as large as those that were untreated.

In the landmark book The Secret Life of Plants (1973) the research of Dorothy Retallack is investigated. In order to complete her music degree she chose to experiment with plants using different types of music as a laboratory experiment. Amazingly, through rigorous trial and error she determined that plants prefer classical music - such as Brahms, Beethoven and Schubert - over rock and roll, such as Zeppelin and Hendrix. Oddly, Jazz recordings from artists such as Duke Ellington and Louis Armstrong resulted in roughly half of the plants being experimented on leaning towards the speaker and half leaning away. Through more experimentation Retallack concluded that it was not the genre of music having the influence, but the range of instruments and resonance used. She determined that the percussion frequencies of music were harmful to plants, resulting in as little as 1&#8260;4 the root growth of control plants and in some cases death. It is research such as this that forces us to consider the subtle senses of plants. Specimens such as Mimosa pudica and the Venus Fly Trap are sensitive to touch, so is it not plausible that plants can also listen?

In 2007 South Korean scientist Mi-Jeong Jeong claimed playing Beethoven&#8217;s Moonlight Sonata to rice plants encouraged quicker growth and blossoms to bloom earlier. The researchers claim they have identified plant genes that can &#8220;hear,&#8221; potentially allowing farmers to switch specific plant genes on and off with enormous repercussions. The results showed that sounds at specific frequencies &#8211; 125 hertz and 250 hertz - made genes rbcS and Ald more active, whereas sound waves at 50 hertz made them less active. Because both are known to respond to light, they repeated the experiments in the dark and concluded definitively that the sound was causing the effect. The researchers speculated that the production of chemicals that lead to the genetic changes they observed could be harnessed to activate other specific genes that could trigger the enhanced flowering of crops.


----------



## i81two (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine get a dose of Jerry everyday


----------



## jberry (Mar 1, 2010)

sonic bloom sells cd's for like 15 bucks, they contain the correct frequency to vibrate the stomata open, but based on the research ive done it seems like that is just one frequency for one purpose and that there is likely other frequencies that benefit the plant in other ways... still the sonic bloom frequency seems to be the way to go if you are outdoors or if you are interested in foliar feeds (they of course suggest buying the special sonic bloom nutrient for foliar feeds and warn that other nutrients may burn your plant due to the specific audio frequency increasing absorption by up to 700%, 

they claim that the cd can be beneficial alone, so it may be a worth while experiment with or without the foliar solution.... the cd's have normal music recorded over the frequency so it can be tolerated by the human ear and there is a few different choices from rock to classical.

let me know if anyone gets the cd and tries it out, i may end up trying it myself as well, maybe the sonic bloom foliar nutrient could be reversed engineered for much less?. Dont play the music for more than 3 hours a day... playing it shortly after the lights come on and again shortly before they turn off is said to be the ideal times for the plants.


----------



## CornHarvest (Nov 21, 2010)

wsup jb. hollered at you in ur canna coco thread. I gave up trying to fing good information on this subject a while ago...this is the best collection of info i have found, so thanks. wanna get some stupid questions out of the way. first, am I correct in thinking that the volume of the sound doesnt matter? The stomata only respond to the resonant frequency of the sound, right? Or because soundwaves in fact are vibration does playing music louder have greater impact? So if you played the same song soft in one room, and loud in another, would it make a difference? I think it is the specific resonance, so volume shouldnt matter in theory....ive confused myself
second question is more stupid. does the quality of the speaker affect the resonant interaction? so if i have a older speaker in one room and a nicer in another, does the cleaner sound produced by the better speaker actually make a difference. common sense tells me yes because i beleive any distortion of the desired frequency will only serve to neutralize its effectiveness. I believe this is why plants do better with non-vocal music. when vocals are introduced, it is my understanding that the frequencies are all over the map, and therefore useless. so I think you want the cleanest speaker you can, but volume doesnt matter, is this the case? 
thanks for the canna and mycorrizae threads too man. you are building massive karma. corn out


----------



## endlesswinter (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks jberry! Your threads have been so useful! 
I just put a cd player in my flowering room. I started with live GD on repeat, but then switched it to field recordings of bird songs from all over the world. My thought is this... Could the music be having a positive effect on the gardener and thus translate to a positive effect on the plants? I know I was happier and seemed to spend more time in the garden with Jerry rocking and I was singing along the whole time - breathing extra co2 all over. The bird songs are nice and kind of meditative, but not the same. I am only foliar spraying with RO water and a little cocowet right now.
Also, I am playing it 24/7 right now do you think it's actually detrimental to be playing continually or just not as beneficial? It definitely makes sense to play during the dawn hours when the birds are naturally singing, but I can't autostart my cd player on a timer - haha. It's been a little over a week and the girls seem stoked.


----------



## jberry (Jul 11, 2011)

To corn.... I believe reading that volume DOES matter.... I believe there was negative effects if the sound was too loud... Not sure what too loud really means to a plant though? If they start growing away from the speaker then its too loud.. lol.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 12, 2011)

would it be ok to play it 24-7 ? or do you want to shut it off sometimes ?


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 'ideal' time is during the first hour or so right after lights-on, as the sound 'resonates' the stomata open and that's the most important time for the plant to absorb oxygen. It's probably fine to run it all day too, but I would compare it to us having someone talking at us 24/7 demanding our attention... it makes sense to give it a 'break' from constant music. It might by interesting to have a recording of birds singing natually and run that all day and only have the music play at lights-on time.... just some thoughts.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 12, 2011)

give your girls their METAL like you give her almost every thing else she needs.

at least an album a day, and switch it up for them. who the hell listens to the same shit over and over. we all have our favs and frequints, but not loops. 

metal is the way to go with classical being the runner up. reason is our girls like what the more inteligent minds like music wise, which is the most complex and beautiful types of musical poetry the metal and classical.

100 yrs from know beethoven will be right next to (Insert personal fav metal band)

PEACE


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jun 15, 2013)

T.H.Cammo said:


> My plants like almost anything by C.C.R., but they really go "Postal" over "Puff, the Magic Dragon" by Peter, Paul and Mary.



I listened to that as a child =) I still like it! its nice...

Of course I'm playing it to my plants right now.



.. Hey, why on earth is this in the "advanced mj cultivation" forum?


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5HRzaOFhec


----------



## phat (Jun 25, 2013)

I think when a speaker is vibrating it sucks air in
Nothing to do with a certain song etc lol


----------



## jberry (Jun 25, 2013)

Highlowazupkush said:


> I listened to that as a child =) I still like it! its nice...
> 
> Of course I'm playing it to my plants right now.
> 
> ...


This subject doesn't really fall into common general cultivation techniques and I assumed people would study more basic horticulture techniques before they got into researching the influence of music on plants, so that's why I put it in the advanced section...
I'm open to moving it to another section, but what section do u think it belongs in??


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/biowave-di9200-subsonic-harmonic-wave-machine-p-3702.html

subsonic wave machine for plants


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2013)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> give your girls their METAL like you give her almost every thing else she needs.
> 
> at least an album a day, and switch it up for them. who the hell listens to the same shit over and over. we all have our favs and frequints, but not loops.
> 
> ...


Beethoven would lose to Dimebag in a wrestling match, though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2013)

Medical User said:


> Mythbusters did a show on music and plants, i think they said busted


Swing and a miss. The mythbusters f#cked up their experiment. Their timers quit working half way through and plants didn't get water. But the plants that survived were recorded, and the plants with music and sound did much better than the ones with no sound or human contacted. They did green beans or peas, but counted the pods off plants for a judging mark.

That is how misinformation distorts reality. No offense just want people to get the facts, not speculations, whenever possible.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 17, 2013)

I played my one plant some Lady Gaga and the next day it had nanners. Even plants get stressed out by that shit.


----------

